# Mbti crimes



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

*I found this article. The author matched crimes that people from each type are likely to commit:*

Which MBTI type fits different crimes? | Which MBTI Type…



> Which MBTI type fits different crimes?
> Posted on July 14, 2014	by tatl33
> ISTP- Stealing
> ESFP- Prostitute
> ...


What do you think?


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

With smileys:


> Which MBTI type fits different crimes?
> Posted on July 14, 2014	by tatl33
> :crying: ISTP- Stealing
> :kitteh: ESFP- Prostitute
> ...


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

Why is ISFJ hate crime?


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Moonious said:


> With smileys:


You are committing a thoughtcrime.
By using smileys you are contradicting the very expectations of members of your type. You are our representative. We cannot let this feebleness reach the public eye. Our plans of destroying the universe are most certainly going to be suspended indefinitely.


----------



## Elinathopie (May 23, 2014)

Moonious said:


> *I found this article. The author matched crimes people from each type are likely to commit:*
> 
> Which MBTI type fits different crimes? | Which MBTI Type…
> 
> ...


Wow this is really good lol. Except I'm not too sure about ISFJs and hate crimes... They seem pretty calm like they won't do much of anything. Maybe I'm wrong? And why are INFPs in religious crimes? Other than the questioning of those two, I completely agree even with the INFJ and propaganda... lol guilty.


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

SimplisticFortitude said:


> Why is ISFJ hate crime?


I didn't understand that one either!


----------



## 1000BugsNightSky (May 8, 2014)

Grandmaster Yoda said:


> You are committing a thoughtcrime.
> By using smileys you are contradicting the very expectations of members of your type. You are our representative. We cannot let this feebleness reach the public eye. Our plans of destroying the universe are most certainly going to be suspended indefinitely.


Nein! Smileys are mein weakness! :bored: I am the secret, inTp-endent ruler of the moon! Don't worry, our mission will not be compromised---- we have an ENTP espionager on our side!


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

JK, I do get the ISFJ one but I wish I didn't.


----------



## Mair (Feb 17, 2014)

I think ISFJs could commit a crime for revenge . The ones I know , while very sweet , seem like the type of people who never really forget if you do something bad to them . They can also be a bit clingy, maybe an unhealthy ISFJ would be an overly attached girlfriend/boyfriend.
I think an INFP could commit a crime "for a good cause" (or so they would think). INFJs would probably also think they're doing the right thing while committing a crime.
ESTJs and tax avoidance? The ESTJs I know take great pride in paying taxes and being good citizens in general .Not everyone is the same of course. I think that ESTJs would commit a crime if they somehow feel it is their duty to do so. War crimes is probably more suitable for them ("I did it for my country" etc).
Anyway , in reality I believe that any type can commit any crime under the right circumstances.


----------



## lackofmops (Mar 13, 2014)

ISFJ: Kidnapping (clingy much?)
ENTJ: Mafia Boss (awww yeah!)


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 14, 2014)

So I'm a badass. Cool.


----------



## with water (Aug 13, 2014)

lackofmops said:


> ISFJ: Kidnapping (clingy much?)
> ENTJ: Mafia Boss (awww yeah!)


All Margaret Thatcher did was argue a lot.


----------



## Morn (Apr 13, 2010)

Criminal mastermind? I don't think so. INTJs don't want to simply have material wealth. They want to redesign the world, to fix what's broken and irrational. A INTJ could perhaps be a James Bond villain, a freedom fighter or a terrorist. But not a mob boss. 
We need a cause and preferably one we thought of.


----------



## Strostkovy (Jun 1, 2014)

Seems ISTPs would also commit war crimes, given our lack of loyalty, inherent hatred for authority, and refusal to follow orders we deem incompetent.


----------



## O_o (Oct 22, 2011)

Murdock said:


> Seems ISTPs would also commit war crimes, given our lack of loyalty, inherent hatred for authority, and refusal to follow orders we deem incompetent.


Aren't a lot of war crimes in history committed due to the fact that individuals were loyal to their authority and chose to follow orders?


----------



## Golden Rose (Jun 5, 2014)

Moonious said:


> :happy: ENFJ: Political corruption/deceit


Well, considering my field is related to politics... :happy: (I kid, I kid... I'm not corrupt, am I? ;P)


----------



## Superfluous (Jan 28, 2014)

I got a lot of detentions during my academic career, looking back, all of them were for being a public nuisance. Mostly talking too much - kept talking with prior warnings, or being obnoxiously mischievous in broad daylight. Wow, now looking at my whole life, thats just who I was.. since I I was a little kid.. Like when I was 4 and hated clothes, so I stripped, and ran about in church for a good hour


----------

